# Going With The Flow



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Usually we have our 3 week summer jaunt well planned months in advance with stopovers and must sees highlighted on the map.

But not this year. We booked the tunnel back in November for our trip in August but thats it.

Going to meander through France stopping when we want using aires or camping municipals (or both). Really looking forward to it and even better some of the looks we get when we tell people we have no idea where we are going on holiday when they ask.

Anyone else done this lately? And where did you end up?


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

MeFeinMcCabe said:


> ...................
> 
> Anyone else done this lately? And where did you end up?


Quite normal for me - I just wander and usually do a loop down the western side, then turn left and then back up the eastern side.

Almost entirely aires, mostly free.

Isn't that how everyone does it?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thats how we do it too. Setting off for Switzerland but depends on weather as to where we end up.
Dave p


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Norm for us too, that is the best part of travelling - just seeing where you end up!
Enjoy, you will discover some lovely places this way.


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

This year we have booked the tunnel, and booked a day at Disney (courtesy of Sky) en route to the Dordogne. We have pre-booked a site for 4 nights on the river and also a further 4 nights on the coast at Lacanau. In between we will be staying with friends at Saintes and winging the rest staying on aires wherever we end up at the time. We like a certain amount of structure having an 11 year old son so that he has the chance of making friends on the bells and whistles campsites. 
No kids would certainly mean more aires and less planning!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Certainly since we stopped taking kids with us we have never booked a campsite in France. So thats probably the last dozen years, or so.

We once had to visit four campsites before we found one with some space, thats all. Often we choose not to stop at Aires or campsites because we don't like the look of them and go on to find somewhere we prefer.

And until recently it has been school summer holiday time, too, as Mrs d01 was a teacher.

We generally think something like 'lets go to the Jura this year' and set off with that in mind.

But one year we only had about three days in France in a two week holiday, having stopped for a couple of nights in Belgium on the way from Zeebrugge then one night in Luxembourg that became a full week!


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

We took the Dover-Dunkirk ferry on 7th June to follow the weather for 3 weeks. Drove thro Belgium, staying mainly on camp sites @ approx 12 euros pn, then drove (with the hot sun) through North west Holland following the N57. Fabulous beaches, terrific weather and ended up at 'Camping Zeebrugge' approx 1 mile from central Amsterdam. So close to the city. Longest stay was at Ypres in the municipal campsite because on our bikes there was so much to see and do. Great 3 weeks. Heading via the Eurotunnel for the last two wks in August, hoping to follow the sun into Northern France.

Enjoy your travels.


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

Like many others we have but 2 fixed dates, day we go and day of return. No idea of route or itinery since previously we have never kept to the original plan!!!, never book sites as generally out of season and never refused entry. However do have Stellplatz fuhrer, Aires, camping cheques and ACSI membership which truely gives us total flexibility. Currently going out on the 20.8.12 Calais and returning 20.9.12. Dover. Will be on "Dover Marine Drive" those dates.

Ron


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I always have a plan......... this autumn it is Hull Zeebrugge on15 August then meander across to Brittany, then down to friends near Sainte, on to the Dordogne and Lot then up to Burgundy and home on 27 September. However, I may take a notion to go to the Drome ...... also quite fancy to go back to the Gers. The Basque country is also worthy of a repeat visit...... so much for the plan :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Never book - for obvious reasons. Never been refused campsite entry after the middle of August. We don't use Aires - usually municipal campsites.

Sue


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We never plan, but having said that we do have an open ended time scale of about 8 weeks

If limited to 3 weeks I guess a rough outline would be useful

Set off to go to Italy in April, meandered France for 7 weeks instead

so Sept here we come Italy :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

We don't usually pre- plan more than vaguely and let the weather dictate which direction! Not had any problems even though as a teacher (now retired) we were stuck with school holidays.
We will probably need to plan or next French trip in October November. We need electricity for mobility aids and know that a lot of campsites are shut or shutting then. Anyone any suggestions for southern France at that time?


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

We came back just over a week ago after three weeks lost in France.

Off the train and the first stop at Violaines near Bethune.

Heading south in search of the sun to Bonnard and Savigny les Beaune.

Sharp right at Lyon to stop at Boen, west to Aubusson and then Rochechouart.

Hit the west coast at St Palais-sur-mer.

Then north to Aytre near La Rochelle, La Tranche-sur-mer and St Jean de Monts.

Inland to Orbec, Le Touquet, Le Portal and finally Wissant ready for an early crossing in the morning.

We stayed a couple of nights at some of them to lounge about, sit and read, give the dog long walks and generally just soak up the sun – and had a drink at lunch time without the hassle of having to drive too much.

We hadn't a clue where we were going to stop each night and just stopped when we saw an Aire or Campsite close to our route. 

Go with the flow - it's the best way.

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Do you have a specific book that's good for municipal sites in France. We have the Aires, France Passion and the ACSI but I like to have as many options as possible! 

I think we used the Caravan Club book at one time.

Val


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

Try this website for camp sites
http://www.camping-municipal.org


----------



## DIXIE1 (Apr 14, 2009)

We have a solar powered hand brake :lol: 
If its cloudy we drive as far as we can to get south,
If it's sunny hand brake stays on for a couple of days and the chairs come out !
Never planned down to which stops/aires to use, just loosley a direction/country to reach.


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi all, as most people have mentioned we generally go over via the tunnel (good old Tesco) and just meander. This time left on 20th May and had to be at Le Mans to meet friends for the week of the 24hrs race. Ten on with them on to the Dordogne for a week before returning slowly. The 2nd half went according to plan, but we had thought it would be nice to spend some time in Alsace. Never got there! Weather was dreadful so just kept going south and ended up visiting Carcassonne for 2 nights and then Argeles Sur Mer for 8 nights!!! She who must be obeyed decided the site was so nice she didn't want to move. Must remember to resist the temptation to stay on sites and stick to aires.

However I must say that with temperatures hovering around 30 deg the swimming pool was a great benefit. Had a nice journey back up to Le Mans staying at Millau aire, and having a lovely drive through the Gorges du Tarn, definitely one to remember. Also worth remembering was a lovely Aire at St Fraimbalt, 1€ on entry, hedged gravel pitches and a lovely "ville fleurie" to wander round. Another favourite was Uzerche. Free with electric (limited hook ups available) and again a lovely town to walk around.

All in all a lovely 6 weeks and some great weather. Wish I was back there. Ah well theres always the next time!

Have fun with your breaks. Oh,and by the way, all those people who wished me well with the recalcitrant Comfortmatic gearbox many thanks. It worked brilliantly. Absolutely no problems at all. We even booked the CC Red Pennant to make sure we got back in one piece, even though we are still covered with Fiat at present, but thankfully neither were needed.

All the best, and enjoy your experiences,

Gary


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

oldtart - Do you have a specific book that's good for municipal sites in France. We have the Aires, France Passion and the ACSI but I like to have as many options as possible!

We bought Le Guide Officiel Camping and Caravanning which has well over 10,000 campsites including all the Municipals.

The 2012 edition costs €12.50 from these people - www.campingfrance.com/

Amazon want £37 for the same book!


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

We used to go the France every September before we had our MH. Usually made a strict itinerary but one year decided to forgot such a schedule and visit as many Michelin restaurants as we could. Unfortunately a problem occurred, restaurants and food fine but no accommodation in many towns. We nearly had to sleep in the car a few nights.

One of the many reasons we bought our MH.

Still had a very enjoyable holiday.

Dave


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I'm getting quite a collection of books! It's the weight I'm bothered about,

I saw the book and the price on Amazon, Keith but decided it was too expensive although it looked really good.

did you buy your book off the site. My French is not fantastic and I can't see how I can buy it from the site?

Val


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

The Caravan Club Europe Guides take a lot of beating. Available to non-members £14:50.


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks Tony. We are members and used them a while ago. 

Val


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

KeithChesterfield
Thanks. I've been onto the site. I think it gives ways of buying the book but I can't see how to buy ut on the site!

Val


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Guide Officiel:

Buy in in France. Hypermarket map/ book section or in town, a stationers/ newsagents "presse".

Last one we bought was €12

But the Michelin guide lists the best munis (its still our favourite France site site guide)


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Been doing just that for about thirty years now. The only things we have ever booked was the boat or tunnel. First twenty we were hotel hopping and just the last ten have been in the Van.
We usually set out with a rough idea where we might go but rarely have we arrived.
This year we thought we would go to Germany after the Brass Band Festival but we met so many friends old and new every stop was a long one so failed to do the distance.
Off again in September probably Switzerland but again depends on weather and whim.

Steve


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

The rain in the southeast is really getting us down so wherever we go there has got to be sunshine.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

oldtart - I've been onto the site. I think it gives ways of buying the book but I can't see how to buy it on the site!

If you're having trouble buying it at that site you could try Vicarious Books - www.vicarious-shop.com - they have it for £13.50.


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

I suppose another question is " if you do pre-plan do you stick to it?"
we never have! :lol:


----------



## bigles (May 26, 2008)

Last year we spent 4 moths travelling around France in an anti-clockwise direction taking in the Alsace, Jura, Burgundy, Provence, Camargue, Cathar country and then back up the west coast. Nothing was booked, although we had a rough idea of the route we wanted to take.

We used a combination of POI's on the TomTom, France Passion free stopovers, Aires, a few 'wildcamping spots' and a few campsites (usually when we needed to do some washing!).

We had the Vicarious Books 'All the Aires' book and were given a French Aires guide called 'Aire de Service Camping Car' by some French motorhomers en route.

Wherever you go have a great time and enjoy the freedom of having a motorhome.


----------

